# Lobster consomme



## kookiblob (Apr 4, 2011)

How long should  I simmer the stock/egg white mixture? Because one recipe calls for 30 minutes, and the consommes for like beef are calling for 1-1/2 hours long. Is there a specific reason why they are different? I remember reading somewhere lobster broth can become bitter. Can anyone clarify this recipe? Because it also asks to bring the stock./eggwhite to a BOIL! I'm confused! ♥ How to make Shellfish consomme Recipe And Books recipe


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2011)

kookiblob said:


> How long should I simmer the stock/egg white mixture? Because one recipe calls for 30 minutes, and the consommes for like beef are calling for 1-1/2 hours long. Is there a specific reason why they are different? I remember reading somewhere lobster broth can become bitter. Can anyone clarify this recipe? Because it also asks to bring the stock./eggwhite to a BOIL! I'm confused! ♥ How to make Shellfish consomme Recipe And Books recipe


I have read the recipe and its blob on (a lancashire term for accurate), I never cook shellfish or fish bones for soup or stock for longer than 20 to 30 mins as it may cause bitterness, the critical thing is not to stir when the egg white has grabbed hold of the impurities.
I use the whisked egg white method but next time I will try yours


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2011)

Takes much longer to extract the flavor from beef bones than Lobster shells.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Takes much longer to extract the flavor from beef bones than Lobster shells.



Consommé is made from stock, so the flavor has already been sucked out and the liquid has been strained,degreased and just needs a tiny little process to make it crystal clear (actually it's a bit involved).

But still your answer is probably right, iMO.  There is likely more impurities in beef stock, thus a longer simmering time.

Kookiblob, are you using ground meat for your raft?


----------



## kookiblob (Apr 4, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Consommé is made from stock, so the flavor has already been sucked out and the liquid has been strained,degreased and just needs a tiny little process to make it crystal clear (actually it's a bit involved).
> 
> But still your answer is probably right, iMO. There is likely more impurities in beef stock, thus a longer simmering time.
> 
> Kookiblob, are you using ground meat for your raft?


 
No, but should I? 

(By the way, thanks to everyone for the helpful replies! confidence is slowly seeping back inside of me! :*)


----------

